# Looking for 200-400 acre hunting land to lease or club to join in Alabama



## ruvig8r (Mar 9, 2016)

Small group of 4-6 hunters looking for 200-400 acres of hunting land to lease.  Prefer locations in southeast Alabama near Dothan or Eufaula.  Would also consider joining the right club needing at least 4 members.  Please PM me or contact me via email glr@alliantp.com.


----------



## groundhawg (Jul 30, 2016)

You might have some luck checking the forum - aldeer.com but the picking are slim in the area.


----------



## Uncle Rusty (Sep 12, 2016)

Have you had any luck finding a place to hunt? I know of a club about 30 min. North of Eufaula,  if interested send me a pm


----------



## xtreme75 (Nov 9, 2016)

looking for a club to join near waverly Alabama.


----------



## Double Barrell (Aug 17, 2017)

Memberships available for hunting club located near Camden Alabama, near the Alabama River. 8,000 contiguous acres with abundant Deer, Turkey, and Hog. Firearm deer season in Alabama runs from November 18 until February 10! 
Over 80 well established food plots with shooting houses in place. Very fair and safe membership rules allow access to all hunting areas. (unlike some clubs that allow members to monopolize areas) Serious and law abiding hunters only should apply. This is not a "party" type hunting club. It is a club designed for those who wish to enjoy the great outdoors and the thrill of hunting- It is family oriented. Please call (334)225-4454 or (251)422-6272 for more information.


----------

